# Network error won't let let end trip!



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

I dropped of the client, but a network error won't let me enough the trip! What do I do? I don't want to overcharge.


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't log in. Think the whole system is down


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

Sheize does that mean I'm going to lose my fare?


----------



## fluid (Sep 26, 2014)

Down - I couldn't start my trip!


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like we are all locked out right now. 

Maybe I can get a Lyft request now...


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't log in here either. Uber just posted a twitter update as well... I'd wait until it comes back, end the trip then ask for a fare review... had this happen to me a few weeks ago and I'm sure (because I wasn't able to end the trip until I drove home about 10 miles) got a bad rating from the pax (fare was reduced for them, but I bet after they rated me)...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Crap. What area are you guys in? Just so I know what I'm gonna walk into in the morning. Keep track of your trips and email support. As long as you can give us the pickup/drop off, you'll get your fare.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

can't log into either app here in Tulsa either


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

The whole system is down. I picked up my rider but couldn't start the ride. Since the pax was in car I gave her a ride. We also checked the pax app while driving and it didn't work either. Losing money right now! Thus us in Milwaukee.


----------



## fluid (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like it's back up!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Same here in Chicago. It says my user name and password are invalid for both the app and partner website. Lyfting tonight.


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

EVERYONE KEEP BREATHING.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Houber said:


> I dropped of the client, but a network error won't let me enough the trip! What do I do? I don't want to overcharge.


Let that sucker run!!! It would only be a miracle if you got overpaid anyway.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I finished a trip right before it went down, gave me the unable to calculated right now message, and trip still isn't showing as existing anywhere. Will wait till morning and email if still not showing, should have been around a $30 trip, I have all the rider info and drop points since he was running errands and had just completed a $49 trip with me about 20 minutes earlier.


----------



## MisterWilson (Nov 9, 2014)

I forgot to start my trip just before it went down. My pax said he got booted out about 2 mins before I arrived. I tried to start and it kept giving me the error. Eventually by the time we got to his destination, it came back up, but without a summary. So I put in a request. When I got home a few hours later, the amount was there on the recent trips screen.


----------



## Niceman21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Restart the phone or try airplane mode??


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Houber said:


> I dropped of the client, but a network error won't let me enough the trip! What do I do? I don't want to overcharge.


When I have this problem the first thing I do is turn off the phone. Then restart it. This has always worked for me in the past.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber had issues last night. Got a Txt from the. Just email your support teams and give them the details of the ride and they will adjust it. Happened to me on Halloween and they fixed it right up. I was told they pay the error and don't charge the client.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Now that I'm running on Android, I find that doing a "Force Quit" and re-opening the App will get around times when the Begin and End trip screens won't load....rather than having to restart the phone.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My trip finally showed up was just triple checking before I emailed it in. Took almost 24 hours. It was over $40 too, bringing the grand total for running one guy back and forth across town in rush hour to over $90.  Some people just don't think things through, he even upped the charge to start by going to his bank first which was 10 minutes in the opposite direction. If he had told me all destinations up front I could have found a bank branch on the way easily.


----------

